# Homemade Tools >  Budget welding fixture table - video

## Jon

Budget welding fixture table. By AM Custom Fab. 11:45 video:

----------

EnginePaul (Oct 23, 2022),

mwmkravchenko (Oct 23, 2022),

rgsparber (Oct 19, 2022),

Sleykin (Oct 20, 2022),

Tule (Oct 27, 2022),

winmac (Oct 20, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Part 2. By AM Custom fab. 8:13 video:

----------

Tule (Oct 27, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Part 3. By AM Custom fab. 7:51 video:

----------

asterix (Dec 11, 2022),

carloski (Dec 9, 2022),

nova_robotics (Dec 15, 2022),

piper184 (Dec 9, 2022)

----------


## wizard69

This is a nice idea. Most table saw castings thee days are pretty thin but if you get an older unit or a more commercial saw, I can see where this is a good way to get started. Franky all I have for a "Welding Table" is an old piece of aluminum tooling plate, which might have 1/6th the area of this setup. So he already is way beyond what I've got.

----------


## tlnixon

As an auctioneer, we frequently have table saws that either we can't get a bid on, or they go for a little bit of nothing. This is a great idea!

----------


## Jon

Part 4. By AM Custom fab. 9:08 video:

----------

